# New enclosure Dracaena guianensis (Cayman tegus)



## Renske (Jul 12, 2012)

Yesterday the Cayman tegus could investigate there new enclosure. I think they like it very mutch. 
The old enclosure:






The new enclosure:
https://vimeo.com/45603668

We have 2.3 Dracaena but in the movie you see only 2.1 .
The other 2 females where a little shy,


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jul 12, 2012)

I've never seen so much blue on a caiman lizard! That's insane!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 12, 2012)

The old enclosure was amazing, like a zoo exhibit, this new enclosure is even better, unworldly. Very nice!


----------



## Teguzilla (Jul 12, 2012)

Very stunning and beautiful enclosures!


----------



## jamesnyborg (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, simply amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Renske (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Here som new pics of the animals:


----------



## frost (Jul 14, 2012)

do you own a zoo or something?


----------



## jamesnyborg (Jul 14, 2012)

^^ I'm with frost.


----------



## Renske (Jul 14, 2012)

hahaha, no its in our backyard.


----------



## yulyani (Jul 15, 2012)

He is awesome !!! I always want to have one caiman lizard....how old is he, and what's his name?


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 15, 2012)

thier called caiman tegus?


----------



## Vince (Jul 15, 2012)

Jeez... watching that makes me feel like I'm abusing our animals with their humble abodes!


----------



## frost (Jul 15, 2012)

lol ok, are you a millionaire then?


----------



## Renske (Jul 16, 2012)

yulyani said:


> He is awesome !!! I always want to have one caiman lizard....how old is he, and what's his name?



1 of the males an 2 of the females are around 5 years old. 1 male and 1 female are around 3 or 4 years old. We did not give them names. becouse we didn't know if they would live longe becouse of there bad health. But now they are good, so we want te give them names. So surgestions are welcome.



bmx3000max said:


> thier called caiman tegus?



In the netherlands we call them "Kaaiman teju" witch means "Cayman Tegu". But you call it most of the time. Cayman lizards...



Vince said:


> Jeez... watching that makes me feel like I'm abusing our animals with their humble abodes!



No your not. We just love plants and animals together. But thanks! 



frost said:


> lol ok, are you a millionaire then?



No I think it cost us less then most people spend on there terrarium. We just know how to get free stuff.


----------



## frost (Jul 17, 2012)

ahh i see,i just wish i had a place to build things like this =D


----------



## Renske (Jul 17, 2012)

new pictures I made today:


----------



## Renske (Apr 12, 2013)

A lot of new pictures


----------



## Skeetzy (Apr 12, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Renske (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## viejo (Aug 2, 2013)

I notice the shot of handfeeding the male & I note that the person doing still in possession of all of his digits. I still am reluctant to handfeed my tegu but am not at all convinced that they are not intelligent enough to discern the difference between feeder & food.


----------



## Renske (Aug 3, 2013)

All out caiman lizards are very tame and do not bite. They are very intelegent. And gently take snails of our hands. I am supriced so many people say they are so aggresive. Our caiman lizards are so nice to us. They are the most tame species I have ever seen. I can open their mouth and touch their teath without them biting me. When they do not like something you do they pufh. But they do not bite.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 3, 2013)

I haven't been bitten yet by zilla I can pull him from his sleep sometimes touch his tail and his mouth no problem

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Clemmys (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a trio I got maybe 6 months ago. They were hyperaggressive until a couple of months ago but still resent handling and fight over food. They're about 6-8" snout to vent and healthy (growing like weeds). They come to get snails but I have to toss them in their mouths out of fear of losing a finger. I can pick them up to move them but they hiss and roll with extended handling. I think it's because I have a group and they're young. I'm still unclear on their sexes but from size I likely have one male and the shyer one is probably the submissive of the two. I'm considering parting with one, maybe two by wanted thoughts from those who have raised this species. I'm going to upgrade their cage and eventually set them up loose in a room with a big basking area and pool for them. I have an old 3x3' turtle flat that will work well for the latter. Right now their cage has a 4x2' footprint and they all sleep together in a log. They eat a bag of apple snails a day and so far only accept periwinkles as an alternate food (I keep trying).


----------



## Renske (Aug 6, 2013)

I als have a group. 3 males and 5 females. 2 males and 3 females are adult. The babies I have only for 2/3 months. I can all pick them up and do not hish or bite. My enclosure is something like 12x12ft. I think even babies need a lot of space. 2 babies I have 3 months grow from 1 feet too 2 and a half feet in just 3 months. I think they are adult sizes in only one year. A lot of thinks people say abouth them like they are very divicult, only eat snails and grow very slow (5 years adult) is not true like I see it. If you keep them the right way and in a big enclosure they are totaly diverend. They eat fish, all types of snails, fish tased cat food, srimps, crab and more.
In 1 month I get 5 more baby females. I am sure they will be tame in no time too. 

Sexing them is very easy. Look at my caresheet at my website www.tegubreeder.com


----------



## Clemmys (Aug 11, 2013)

Renske said:


> I als have a group. 3 males and 5 females. 2 males and 3 females are adult. The babies I have only for 2/3 months. I can all pick them up and do not hish or bite. My enclosure is something like 12x12ft. I think even babies need a lot of space. 2 babies I have 3 months grow from 1 feet too 2 and a half feet in just 3 months. I think they are adult sizes in only one year. A lot of thinks people say abouth them like they are very divicult, only eat snails and grow very slow (5 years adult) is not true like I see it. If you keep them the right way and in a big enclosure they are totaly diverend. They eat fish, all types of snails, fish tased cat food, srimps, crab and more.
> In 1 month I get 5 more baby females. I am sure they will be tame in no time too.
> 
> Sexing them is very easy. Look at my caresheet at my website www.tegubreeder.com


 Thanks Renske,
Mine really only want apple snails and periwinkles. I think now that their appetite is bigger they may start to take the catfood, fish and shrimp. Mine are also growing very rapidly. Seems like every day they are bigger. The orange one on your website is amazing; I didn't know they came in that color. So you are saying the males get along together. Mine do too so far but I've learned with other large lizards that they can attack each other once they reach sexual maturity.
Thanks for the information. There are not that many people with these things so any information is helpful. I have had no health problems but they seem to soil all their water immediately so I appreciate the warning about bacterial infections. I have to come up with a filter system that can handle the massive amount of waste they produce.


----------



## Renske (Aug 25, 2013)

No problem. Tegu species are diverend from other lizards. Also my tupinambis males get along with each other. Even with females around.

In this video you can see how tame Hugo is:


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow... amazing. Great lizards, wonderfull home.


----------

